# What's your cervical mucus like while you're PG?



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

DH and I just started trying for #2. We're not in a hurry, so I haven't been charting, but I do pay attn to my mucus. I'm curious, what is CM supposed to be like once you're pregnant? Could it be like fertile mucus? I ask because we had sex during what I thought would be by fertile time (by mucus and number of days from my last period) and a week later I had very damp day with some pretty stretchy stuff. I'm not temping right now, so no help from there. I may have just been wrong about the previous week and THIS week was when I ovulated.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Mine has been all over the chart during this pregnancy. Sometimes none, sometimes thick and stretchy...


----------



## babymonster (Oct 1, 2007)

It can be pretty much any type. Mine was always somewhere between watery and creamy.


----------



## future_mom2b (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi can the Cm be very watery...and after a week be stretchy???

i didnt get a period yet but have been waking up wet.....very wet without bd'ing the night before...but now its stretchy???

i dont know if i am preggies or not....im just tired.....alot...and dont wana test again (tested 9dpo BFN) for fear of dissapointment???







:


----------

